# What's the biggest advice you'd give the people around you?



## Rihanna (Nov 30, 2020)

PS I appreciate you SPs a lot.


----------



## 17041704 (May 28, 2020)

wear a mask and stay healthy...?


----------



## Ohndot (Apr 12, 2015)

Don't pay too much attention to advice...


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Do as you see fit. Suit yourself. I won't decide for you. And for the love of yourself and everyone around you; Don't listen to me, I'm always wrong!


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Family is the greatest treasure this world has to offer. If you have one, protect them and make them happy. If you don't have a family, start one.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Wash your hands every now and again -- and stop leaving greasy doorknob handles all over our humble abode. I can't help it that you married a germophobe.


----------



## Alcoholic_Wannabe (Dec 3, 2021)

If I'm serious about something. Don't interfere with it and then double down. I'm not afraid of more fines.


----------

